# Google Now for Rooted 2.3.4?



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

I saw that there's a Google Now apk going around for the Thunderbolt? 
How would I install that?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Guess like any other app download it and install it or you might need to place the apk in I think system folder app folder.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I would read this thread:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1823910

The flashable zip only works on ICS roms, like jmod2.6 for instance... It won't work on gingerbread (2.3.4, 2.3.7, or other gingerbread versions).


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Think this will work with the new BAMF Official ICS ROM leak?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

CC268 said:


> Think this will work with the new BAMF Official ICS ROM leak?


well, it's actually worth trying it on BAMF ICS. users of ICS devices have reported success in installing google now. i did get it running on jmod2.6...


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

CC268 said:


> Think this will work with the new BAMF Official ICS ROM leak?


hey do u have a link to bamf ics? I saw the news on Droid life but I can't access any BAMF forums at all...









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

they've been in and out since the announcement - likely they're getting absolutely hammered with downloads.

I guess they didn't expect this kind of demand? seems like it wouldn't have been hard to predict to me!


----------



## afrchutch (Dec 21, 2011)

number5toad said:


> they've been in and out since the announcement - likely they're getting absolutely hammered with downloads.
> 
> I guess they didn't expect this kind of demand? seems like it wouldn't have been hard to predict to me!


ya I found the link (duh) and its slllooowww to say the least. Hope I can get it downloaded and flashed before I sit on a plane for 10 hours tomorrow

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

good luck! personally I'm still holding out for one of our excellent devs to work up an AOSP ROM with the official RIL now that we have a leak.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Pardon me for being a complete noob but what's the difference between ASOP and BAMF? Also, I'm kinda sketched out to try any Liquid releases anymore - Some thread I was reading about Liquid getting called out for copying CM? I don't know if it's true or not because I like Liquid's releases so far, and I have no side to really take, just a bit weary of things.


----------



## twohands (Jul 25, 2011)

BAMF is a team of devs who do mostly sense-based roms for the thunderbolt. AOSP is Android Open Source Project, which is stock android (what you get on a nexus).

And don't worry about the kanging issue too much -- leave that argument for the devs, if you ask me.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Flashed Google Now on new BAMF ICS and nothing showed up


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

So how do we get a hold of this Google Now apk and get it to work


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I dunno...I flashed it twice and nothing came up...might have to wait


----------



## coolsilver (Mar 13, 2012)

Google now works. Download M7 from xda, link from engadget. Lists as Google in app drawer not Google now. Voice search works, notification of traffic this morning.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

coolsilver said:


> Google now works. Download M7 from xda, link from engadget. Lists as Google in app drawer not Google now. Voice search works, notification of traffic this morning.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


haha well shit I had it all a long then!


----------

